# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2017



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2017 às 10:37)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jul 2017 às 16:27)

Pois muito boa tarde boa gente! 

O verão regressou. O calor também.
Já tudo pensava que o outono era uma realidade e que finalmente poderiam voltar a trocar a roupa de verão pelas vestes mais outonais...

Hoje está um belo dia, céu limpo e com vento fraco, por vezes moderado, constante. Mas é bastante agradável. Sem ele seria um dia de canícula. Mesmo assim está bem quente, já acima dos 30ºC. E também com humidade relativa baixa.
Ontem também tivemos sol, dia luminoso, mas o vento não permitiu uma subida da temperatura para além dos *24,3ºC **(17.39h)*.

*Tactual: 31,4ºC
Hr: 32%
*​Deixo-lhes aqui um vídeo que fiz de um *arco-iris duplo*, captado esta semana aqui em casa, após a passagem de uma "trovoada":

Continuação de excelente domingo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Jul 2017 às 17:05)

Boa tarde.
Regresso do calor, a máxima foi de *31,9º*, com vento fraco\moderado de leste.
Agora sigo com 31,3º
Amanhã certamente superará os 35º...


----------



## cookie (3 Jul 2017 às 07:29)

Ontem dia de praia impecável! Às 19:00 ainda se estava muito bem e a temperatura da água top!!
De momento 23 graus, 64% de HR e vento fraco de E. Hoje promete... Por VC parece que a "onda de calor" durará 2 dias... O costume.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jul 2017 às 08:06)

Bom dia.
Mínima mais alta do ano com 21,1º.
Hoje certamente terei máxima próxima ou superior a 35º, será um dia muito quente.
A próxima noite também promete temperaturas elevadas.
Para já *24,9º*


----------



## jonas (3 Jul 2017 às 08:19)

Dia quente com vento e Leste
O termômetro do carro marca 24 graus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2017 às 08:43)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical *22,2ºC*

Agora estão *26,3ºC* e vento sopra de ENE a *23km/h.* Boa visibilidade para o mar.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jul 2017 às 10:08)

Estão neste momento já *28,6º* com vento fraco de leste...
Vamos ver qual será a máxima hoje...


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2017 às 10:17)

Dados da estação do  Porto de Leixões, lestada a fazer das suas ...


----------



## jonas (3 Jul 2017 às 10:20)

Ja 29 graus por ca, e vento a aumentar de Leste.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jul 2017 às 10:21)

Bom dia, 

tempo quente, mínima de *20.8 ºc* .

Neste momento, lestada bem marcada com 29.6 ºc


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2017 às 10:24)

A estação do ISEP segue já nos *30,2ºC*. Muito calor também pela cidade invicta.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jul 2017 às 11:21)

Sigo com *29,8º*
Engraçado que hoje estará mais calor no litoral que no interior.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2017 às 11:34)

Muito calor no litoral 

Leça da Palmeira *34,1ºC*
Porto Leixoes *32,8ºC*
Praia da Aguda *35ºC*
Gafanha da Nazaré *35,6ºC
*
Mapa do wunderground :


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2017 às 12:44)

Grande bafo na rua, a estação regista *33,4ºC *


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jul 2017 às 13:05)

Bastante calor, sigo neste momento com *32º*, talvez ainda vá perto dos 35º hoje.
Curioso para ver a mínima da próxima madrugada, certamente próxima dos 25º


----------



## Snifa (3 Jul 2017 às 13:07)

*33.7 ºc *por aqui, vento quente de Leste


----------



## Snifa (3 Jul 2017 às 13:23)

*34.1 ºc *


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jul 2017 às 13:40)

37°c está zona tem temperaturas muito quentes...parece um forno!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (3 Jul 2017 às 13:48)

O meu carro chegou aos 37 graus. Estarão 34 e uma HR de 18%. 
Que bem se deve estar na praia...
http://i.imgur.com/Z7sjgzV.jpg[/I

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Jul 2017 às 14:26)

*35.4 ºc *

Lestada bem presente.


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2017 às 14:43)

S.Gens chegou aos *37,9ºC*. ISEP nos *36,0ºC*, devem ser das temperaturas mais altas deste ano no grande Porto.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jul 2017 às 14:52)

Boa tarde.
O vento continua de sudeste e por isso a temperatura continua a subir ainda assim não irei (penso eu) atingir a máxima do ano que é de 36,2º

Sigo neste momento com *34,3º* e 25%  HR.


----------



## jonas (3 Jul 2017 às 14:54)

35 graus por cá.
Vento de Leste.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jul 2017 às 15:25)

Boa tarde! 
TEMP - 34.6ºC
HR - 35% 
Sem vento


----------



## Snifa (3 Jul 2017 às 15:31)

Máxima de *36.0ºc* 

Neste momento 34.5ºc já com vento de NW.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jul 2017 às 18:42)

Boas,

ainda bastante calor com 31.8ºc 

tenho notado que a estação do quartel dos Sapadores Bombeiros do Porto ( SMPC) tem apresentado valores bastante precisos de temperatura.

Em situações de calor como hoje, normalmente, e devido à sua localização mais baixa e abrigada, tinha as máximas inflacionadas uns 1.5ºc  a  2.5ºc acima da minha e da do ISEP, mas tal não se tem verificado.

Hoje por exemplo: SMPC máxima de 36ºc  ( igual à  minha ) e ISEP máxima de 36.3 ºc .

Não sei se fizeram algum ajuste /calibração, a estação tem estado sempre no mesmo sítio 






https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO9#history


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jul 2017 às 20:14)

Boas, a temperatura está a descer a ritmo lento, depois da máxima de *34,7º*
Neste momento estão 29,8º
Amanhã já estará mais fresco, e quarta e quinta teremos dois dias bem frescos antes do calor regressar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jul 2017 às 20:35)

Interessante valor para Aveiro, uma estação que raramente passa dos 35ºC, *37,4ºC* às 14h. Lestada bate forte.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jul 2017 às 21:14)

Impressionante a temperatura a esta hora e mesmo junto ao mar, Leixões com vento de NE/NNE, segue com 31.3 ºc 






http://www.apdl.pt/meteorologia


Por aqui sigo com uns quentes 30.4 ºc


----------



## cookie (3 Jul 2017 às 22:02)

Por Azurara junto à praia estão de momento uns impressionantes 30 graus e 17% de humidade relativa... Incrível!!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (3 Jul 2017 às 22:03)

Repetido.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jul 2017 às 22:04)

31°c impressionante são 22h e com esta temperatura...isto nem no mês de agosto acontece...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jul 2017 às 22:12)

Boa noite.

Por cá mais do relatado: calor!
O céu limpo e vento de Leste fizeram deste um dos dias mais quentes do ano, com *Tmáx* de *35,2ºC*.
Um forno cá para as gentes, em que apenas a presença do vento amainou um pouco a sensação de calor por períodos.

*Noites tropicais*...o que é isso?! 
Por aqui ontem tivemos uma *Tmín* de *10,2ºC*; hoje a *Tmín* foi de *15,2ºC*. Frescas...
Suponho que hoje se aproxime dos 18 a 19ºC. Veremos.

*Tactual: 26,3ºC
Hr: 33%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2017 às 22:13)

Boa noite,

Dia muito quente com máxima por aqui de *35,8ºC* 

Durante a tarde houve um incêndio aqui perto de casa, foto que tirei com o telemóvel  na altura:






Neste momento *31ºC *e vento *NE 16km/h
*
Vou até à praia ..


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2017 às 23:38)

A reportar da Praia de Miramar, boa frescura marítima, o termômetro do carro marca *23ºC *e vento nulo .*
*
Impressionante o poder da Lestada, estação do Porto Leixões marca agora *30ºC 

*


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jul 2017 às 06:59)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical de* 25,3ºC* 

Neste momento já sobe, sigo com *26,3ºC *e *39% *de humidade. Vento de ENE *22km/h*


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jul 2017 às 07:29)

Boas, noite muito quente, a mínima foi de *23,6º* mas isto perto da meia noite, porque depois com o vento de leste a temperatura subiu para valores a rondar os 25\26º
Hoje a máxima irá rondar os 31\32º, menos que ontem.
Ansioso pelo fresco de amanhã...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jul 2017 às 08:28)

Bom dia!
Por aqui 28°c, acho que a temperatura máxima vai ser ligeiramente maior que a prevista.
Uns 34°c talvez...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jul 2017 às 08:38)

E já estão 28,8º com vento agora fraco de ESE.
Vamos ver qual será a máxima hoje, espero que o vento rode rapidamente para oeste...


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jul 2017 às 08:40)

Temperatura a descer rapidamente, mínima do dia *23,6ºC *com vento de SSW


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2017 às 08:42)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *23.6 ºc *

neste momento está em risco de ser batida pois já entrou vento de mar, e sopra bem, finalmente frescura marítima 

Sigo com 23.8 ºc , Vento SSW: 16 Km/h e 62 % HR.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jul 2017 às 09:13)

30 graus


----------



## jonas (4 Jul 2017 às 09:21)

Não estou em casa mas trouxe o termometro do lidl comigo.
Marca (ja) 28.3 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jul 2017 às 10:33)

31,3 graus, ainda com vento de leste... Espero que o vento rode para oeste, está muito calor para o meu gosto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jul 2017 às 10:56)

Vento moderado de SSW a puxar nuvens baixas, nevoeiro para norte. 

Visível na imagem satélite:







Atuais *24,8ºC* e *60%* HR.  Vento SSW a *23km/h*


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jul 2017 às 12:20)

Acho que a temperatura máxima já foi atingida, com *32,1º*
Agora está a descer devido ao vento de oeste, sigo com 31,6º


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2017 às 13:08)

Boas,

neste momento, junto à costa, o nevoeiro já vai entrando.

25.5 ºc actuais.


----------



## cookie (4 Jul 2017 às 13:21)

Por Azurara às 7:30 a estação marcava uns incríveis 22,4 graus... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jul 2017 às 13:26)

Mínima tropical em risco, neste momento *21,9ºC *com vento de SSW 26km/h 

Visível um cordão de nevoeiro ao longo da faixa costeira


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2017 às 17:27)

Boas, 

lá se foi a mínima tropical e ainda bem, sigo com 19.6ºc actuais ( mínima do dia)  Bela frescura 

Ontem  por esta hora estavam cerca de 13 graus a mais 

Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas,alguns nevoeiros localizados.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2017 às 18:54)

Morrinha neste momento com 18.9 ºc actuais ( nova mínima do dia )


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jul 2017 às 19:10)

Como é possível no espaço de poucas horas mudar tanto...
Entrei ao serviço com 28°c as 8h vou sair com 18°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Jul 2017 às 19:19)

Nevoeiro a entrar, que frasquinho!


----------



## cookie (4 Jul 2017 às 21:20)

E pronto, lá se foi o calor... Às 18:30 estavam 18 graus e morrinha... E lá se foi a praia da minorca... Menos mal, parece que a próxima semana se safa  (é agora que rogam pragas)

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jul 2017 às 10:54)

Bom dia.
O calor já se foi e ainda bem.
Tive mínima de *15,8º *e neste momento sigo com *18,8º* e 72% HR
Céu encoberto.


----------



## jonas (5 Jul 2017 às 11:16)

Dia frasquinho.Sabe bem!
Tatual:16 graus.
Uma brisa de O


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jul 2017 às 14:27)

Boa tarde.

*Ontem* lá tive uma *Tmín* de *17,5ºC* pelas 05.00h.
5h e 26 m depois (10.26h) tive a *Tmáx* do dia: *30,5ºC*.
A partir do meio da tarde o nevoeiro começou lentamente a entrar na zona central do Vale do Sousa (Paredes\Penafiel), o vento a soprar moderado de SO e o fresco a acompanhar.

*Hoje* o dia começou (como está) muito nublado e não tão fresco como supunha; a *Tmín* foi de *17,0ºC *(06.24h).
O vento tem estado a soprar fraco de SO\OSO.

*Tactual: 20,8ºC
Hr: 63%*


----------



## cookie (5 Jul 2017 às 16:49)

hoje céu nublado por VC com o carro a marcar 20 graus às 9:00, mas a sensação era de alguma "frescura matinal"...
pela hora de almoço o sol tentou romper, tal como agora mesmo e chegamos aos 22 graus.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2017 às 08:29)

Bom dia,

por aqui 19.1 ºc actuais e 87% HR.

Várias células em crescimento, algumas até sobre o mar, nota-se muita humidade na atmosfera, a ver o que dá. 

De leste/SE aproxima-se bastante escuro.


----------



## cookie (6 Jul 2017 às 09:21)

Chuva moderada neste momento em são Mamede. Há pouco 19 graus

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2017 às 09:25)

Trovoada


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2017 às 09:28)

Chove com gotas grossas


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2017 às 09:37)

Relâmpago sobre o mar 

Já acumula *0.5 mm*.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jul 2017 às 10:37)

Agora a trovoada está a oeste certo?


----------



## jonas (6 Jul 2017 às 14:37)

Por aqui ainda nada, vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto do dia...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Jul 2017 às 15:36)

Boa tarde! Por aqui já esteve a chover e a trovejar.


----------



## supercell (6 Jul 2017 às 15:39)

Por aqui escurece e começam se a formar células a Este e Sudeste... Parece que vamos ter chuva dentro de algum tempo.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2017 às 15:57)

Célula agressiva em formação no interior Norte e em deslocamento aparente para  Oeste ou SW, acompanhando a rotação da depressão:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Jul 2017 às 16:00)

supercell disse:


> Por aqui escurece e começam se a formar células a Este e Sudeste... Parece que vamos ter chuva dentro de algum tempo.



Por aqui esta inconstante! Esta sol, de momento fica nublado...! São Pedro não se decide


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jul 2017 às 16:08)

@Ruipedroo está quase aí em cima!  Se puderes tirar fotos era fantástico!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2017 às 16:08)

Boas,

por aqui está bem prometedor. Enorme bigorna em aproximação de leste. Muito escuro.

Onde estou está muito barulho devido aos carros não sei se já se ouvem trovões.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2017 às 16:18)

guimeixen disse:


> @Ruipedroo está quase aí em cima!  Se puderes tirar fotos era fantástico!


Só tenho o telemóvel. 


Já se ouve roncar!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2017 às 16:21)

Que céu!!


Esta célula mete respeito! Estrutura belíssima!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2017 às 16:28)

Estou nos Estados Unidos!


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jul 2017 às 16:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Estou nos Estados Unidos!



Se o telemóvel tirar fotos já dá.

Tem shelf cloud?


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2017 às 16:43)

Trovoada severa!!!


Que tempestade!!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2017 às 16:46)

Granizada!!


Que dilúvio!


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jul 2017 às 16:49)

Boa tarde.
Célula a norte, vai chovendo e ouvem-se trovões ainda algo distantes.
A temperatura atual é de 22º


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2017 às 16:49)

Que bomba!


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jul 2017 às 16:59)

Vai chovendo moderado.
Temperatura em queda, desceu 1º em 10 minutos, sigo com 21º


----------



## ACampos (6 Jul 2017 às 17:13)

No Porto não se passa nada...


----------



## jonas (6 Jul 2017 às 17:29)

Trovoada ao longe!Muito escuro para N/NE/E.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jul 2017 às 17:40)

Por aqui continua a chover moderado, e um ou outro trovão.
Temperatura a descer bem, com 18,5º atuais.
2,3mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas (6 Jul 2017 às 17:48)

Trovão, este foi mais perto.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jul 2017 às 18:16)

Mammatus, mesmo agora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2017 às 18:17)

Bem mais calmo por cá mas ainda se vai ouvindo trovoada.

Estou a editar as imagens e vídeo no pc. Carreguei duas fotos pelo tapatalk mas ficaram com qualidade ainda mais fraca.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jul 2017 às 18:29)

Ora bem eu bem queria dar minha volta de bicicleta...
Estou indeciso.
Aquela frente vai deixar alguma chuvinha após as 19h no porto

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2017 às 18:46)

Registos da célula já com mais qualidade. O aspecto do céu quando a célula se aproximava (antes de cobrir o local onde estava) era aterrador, acho que não lembro de ver um céu tão escuro, literalmente preto. Pena pelas fotos não dar para perceber.


----------



## jonas (6 Jul 2017 às 18:48)

Começou a chover aqui.Trovões mais perto e mais frequentes.


----------



## qwerl (6 Jul 2017 às 18:50)

Boa tarde

Após um dia com muitas nuvens e fantástico para praia, com pouco vento, tempo ameno e água muito boa, eis que agora cai um aguaceiro moderado com pingas grossas, já choveu mais que no mês de Julho do ano passado

Realmente este ano tem tido muitas cut-off, tivemos trovoada todos os meses do ano, e bastante instabilidade, coisa que já não acontecia há uns bons anos. Apesar de estar a ser um ano mais para o seco, penso que até tem sido um ano interessante, ao contrário por exemplo de 2015


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2017 às 18:54)

Boas,
Foto que tirei perto das 17 horas, na VCI Porto , panorama para o interior :


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2017 às 19:08)

Já Ronca


----------



## Macuser (6 Jul 2017 às 19:18)

qwerl disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Após um dia com muitas nuvens e fantástico para praia, com pouco vento, tempo ameno e água muito boa, eis que agora cai um aguaceiro moderado com pingas grossas, já choveu mais que no mês de Julho do ano passado
> 
> Realmente este ano tem tido muitas cut-off, tivemos trovoada todos os meses do ano, e bastante instabilidade, coisa que já não acontecia há uns bons anos. Apesar de estar a ser um ano mais para o seco, penso que até tem sido um ano interessante, ao contrário por exemplo de 2015


--------

Boas.

Até já choveu mais ate agora que o Junho deste ano....


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2017 às 19:23)

Chove com gotas grossas, já ouvi dois roncos


----------



## jonas (6 Jul 2017 às 19:28)

Na última meia hora é só roncos e chuva.
Vento variável com rajadas.


----------



## supercell (6 Jul 2017 às 19:30)

Começa a vir chuva vinda de Este e já se ouvem uns roncos!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2017 às 19:30)

Valente


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2017 às 19:31)

Trovão bem audível


----------



## supercell (6 Jul 2017 às 19:49)

Raios bem perto já


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jul 2017 às 20:29)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Registos da célula já com mais qualidade. O aspecto do céu quando a célula se aproximava (antes de cobrir o local onde estava) era aterrador, acho que não lembro de ver um céu tão escuro, literalmente preto. Pena pelas fotos não dar para perceber.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Estou nos Estados Unidos!




Já sabes @Ruipedroo aqui em Portugal podemos ver tudo, sem termos de ir aos EUA gastar fortunas. Continua com as tuas fotos, desde os meus 15 anos que gosto muito do teu spot de tempestades. Abraço


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jul 2017 às 20:36)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Registos da célula já com mais qualidade. O aspecto do céu quando a célula se aproximava (antes de cobrir o local onde estava) era aterrador, acho que não lembro de ver um céu tão escuro, literalmente preto. Pena pelas fotos não dar para perceber.



Belos registos!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2017 às 21:14)

Miguel96 disse:


> Já sabes @Ruipedroo aqui em Portugal podemos ver tudo, sem termos de ir aos EUA gastar fortunas. Continua com as tuas fotos, desde os meus 15 anos que gosto muito do teu spot de tempestades. Abraço



Obrigado Miguel. Abraço. 


guimeixen disse:


> Belos registos!


Obrigado Guilherme!

Cumps


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 21:18)

Em Amares, foi assim o granizo, fotos retiradas do facebook.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2017 às 21:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Em Amares, foi assim o granizo, fotos retiradas do facebook.


Logo vi. Na última foto que postei dá para ver a célula a descarregar bem mais para norte, zona de Vila Verde/ Amares. Foi por lá que se formou uma nova célula. Os tons esverdeados do céu ditavam possível granizo/saraiva. Essa parte mais intensa passou algo de raspão da zona onde estava (perto de Prado).


----------



## martinus (6 Jul 2017 às 21:45)

Em Braga trovoou e choveu bastante. Parou há cerca de uma hora. Mas acho que está a vir mais de leste.
71% humidade e 20,6 C. Pressão 1004,4


----------



## martinus (6 Jul 2017 às 22:19)

Já chove grosso novamente...


----------



## Macuser (7 Jul 2017 às 00:27)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> Foto que tirei perto das 17 horas, na VCI Porto , panorama para o interior :




---------------------

Que interior... Braga não é interior e roncou bem com valente chuvada


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Jul 2017 às 01:15)

Macuser disse:


> ---------------------
> 
> Que interior... Braga não é interior e roncou bem com valente chuvada


Braga não é interior?


----------



## martinus (7 Jul 2017 às 10:57)

Braga não é litoral nem interior, não é planície nem montanha, não é norte nem sul, é o centro do mundo!

"Braga não é interior?"


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2017 às 10:58)

Bom dia, por ca ceu muito nublado e 19.4 graus.Vamos ver se hoje vai haver animacao, pela tarde. 

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## PauloSR (7 Jul 2017 às 11:52)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Braga não é interior?



Braga efetivamente não é interior. Braga dista menos de 50km em linha reta à costa marítima.
Braga não poderá nunca ser comparada a Montalegre ou Vila Real...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jul 2017 às 12:03)

Não ha maneira de mandar esta neblina para outro lado!!?
Vai estragar os meus planos para o fim de semana...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2017 às 12:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não ha maneira de mandar esta neblina para outro lado!!?
> Vai estragar os meus planos para o fim de semana...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Aqui está a começar a levantar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jul 2017 às 15:10)

Por aqui persiste...sat24 mostra isso mesmo..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2017 às 15:12)

Boas,
O céu aqui abriu um pouco e a temperatura subiu para os 23 graus.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2017 às 16:45)

Boas,

por aqui devido às nuvens baixas não consigo ver nada das células que estão a chegar ao Gerês. Até era engraçado chegar cá alguma coisa.


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2017 às 16:48)

Entretanto por cá voltou a fechar.A sul e a oeste esta muito nevoeiro /neblina.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2017 às 17:01)

Já se ouvem roncos!


Porém estou às cegas. Não se vê nada a não ser estas nuvens chatas como tudo.


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2017 às 17:11)

Começa a chover por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2017 às 17:20)

E do nada as nuvens baixas sumiram. Céu bem escuro a NE e  vão-se ouvindo roncos.

Belos mammatus também surgiram do nada.


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2017 às 17:32)

Vou ouvindo roncos bem aqui, muito distantes e não muito frequentes.


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2017 às 19:02)

Deixo aqui duas fotos feitas com o telemóvel(desculpem , mas era o que tinha á mão) da célula que ontem descarregou na zona de Braga e que se dirigiu para aqui.
As fotos foram tiradas ás 17:52 e 17:53, respetivamente.
A direção das fotos é N/NE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2017 às 19:04)

Boas, 

chove com pingas grossas neste momento 

18.8 ºc ctuais.

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *2.8 mm*.


----------



## GabKoost (7 Jul 2017 às 19:05)

Tive por cá uma chuvada fraca que durou cerca de uma hora.

Deu para acumular uns 2mm.

Pouco mas precioso para o que se avizinha.


----------



## Shiver (7 Jul 2017 às 21:00)

GabKoost disse:


> Tive por cá uma chuvada fraca que durou cerca de uma hora.
> 
> Deu para acumular uns 2mm.
> 
> Pouco mas precioso para o que se avizinha.



É sempre bem vinda.Nos ultimos 10dias o Noroeste teve bons eventos de chuva.
O que vêm ai de imediato para o Litoral Norte é tempo quente e seco totalmente banal para esta época do ano. A Norte do Mondego esta suposta onda de calor muito provavelmente ira ser um flop alias como foi em Junho onde nem aos 40 chegou.Na proxima semana nos melhores cenarios prevem se maximas um pouco acima dos 30 graus que podem subir um pouco alem dos 35 nos locais mais quentes. O calor extremo devera passar bem ao lado do Norte do pais. Ficara encalhado no sul de Espanha e chegara ao Algarve e Alentejo resta saber com que intensidade.
O Norte e mesmo centro estarão a salvo.


----------



## Shiver (7 Jul 2017 às 21:04)

As ondas de calor do ano passado tão extremadas, com geopotencias tao elevados, com a dorsal africana em cima de nós e corrente de leste repetida,no litoral norte na minha opiniâo não acontecerão tão cedo


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jul 2017 às 07:59)

Bom dia ,

Tempo fechado, com nevoeiro e morrinha

Sigo com 17,7ºC e  brisa de Sul.


----------



## pedro303 (8 Jul 2017 às 13:53)

Boas a mim dava jeito uns 2 dias com temperaturas acima dos 30. Acabei de encher a piscina insuflável e a água esta a 16ggraus 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jul 2017 às 18:42)

porcaria de dia nem **** nem sai de cima com nuvens baixas, não esta frio e com a humidade tornasse um bocado desconfortável


----------



## jonas (10 Jul 2017 às 10:03)

Boas,
Um pouco de nevoeiro, a levantar.
Estão 22 graus.


----------



## cookie (10 Jul 2017 às 22:50)

Um dia de nortada, moderada a forte, e realmente desagradável... Há pouco mantinha-se...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (11 Jul 2017 às 10:44)

dia solarengo com a vento já a marcar presença...estão 20º mas é uma pena pois os miúdos têm que estar na praia encasacados...e vai ser assim toda a semana


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jul 2017 às 10:48)

cookie disse:


> dia solarengo com a vento já a marcar presença...estão 20º mas é uma pena pois os miúdos têm que estar na praia encasacados...e vai ser assim toda a semana



Também andamos assim , eu queria que viessem uns dias mais quentes pois isto é muito fresco chega a ser até demais , a ver se vêm uns dias mais quentes , mas eu acho que tão cedo não vêm.


----------



## cookie (11 Jul 2017 às 10:53)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Também andamos assim , eu queria que viessem uns dias mais quentes pois isto é muito fresco chega a ser até demais , a ver se vêm uns dias mais quentes , mas eu acho que tão cedo não vêm.


por aqui o mês ventoso costuma ser o junho. o julho, nestas paragens é/era o melhor mês de praia, já que em agosto temos os malfadados nevoeiros na linha de costa... vamos ver como corre o mês... para já


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2017 às 18:26)

Boa tarde,

à semelhança de ontem, hoje temos novamente a presença da nortada.

O dia começou algo fresco com mínima de *14.1 ºc* a máxima foi de uns agradáveis *23.5 ºc*.

Neste momento sigo com 21.3 ºc , vento NW 25 Km/h e 79 % de HR.


----------



## martinus (11 Jul 2017 às 18:42)

26,5 C. lá fora. Humidade a 47%. Sensação de alguma frescura por causa da brisa. Tarde agradável.


----------



## qwerl (12 Jul 2017 às 15:20)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro e vento moderado de Oeste, que rapidamente se dissipou e deu lugar a uma bela manhã de praia, com mar relativamente calmo e temperaturas à volta dos 19/20ºC. Apesar de parecer fresco para praia, a ainda ausência de nortada dá uma sensação bem mais agradável e convida a um mergulho, com a água do mar a 17ºC.

Neste momento já se vai intensificando a nortada, com rajadas mais intensas e com* 21,3ºC *na Praia da Aguda. Apesar por vezes do nevoeiro as manhãs são bem mais agradáveis para praia, com mar razoável e vento fraco, do que as tardes, em que a nortada marca presença aliada ao mar picado e torna a praia mais desagradável


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2017 às 17:26)

Boa tarde.

Por cá depois de dias frescos (noites bastante frescas também), hoje já temos novamente temperatura acima dos 30ºC e com noite mais temperada.
De manhã (~8h) na zona central do vale do Sousa ainda estava presente algum nevoeiro\neblina fechada.
Mas rapidamente passou a céu limpo e com vento fraco de O.

*Tmín: 13,7ºC
Tmáx: 30,6ºC

Tactual: 30,4ºC
Hr: 42%*​


----------



## cookie (12 Jul 2017 às 21:32)

De manhã, de manga curta senti frio, estava nortada desagradável. Encasaquei-me e de tarde a subida de temperatura foi notória, vento não tão desagradável...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2017 às 06:56)

Bom dia,

mínima de *17.3 ºc*. 

Neste momento 18.0 ºc, 92 % HR e vento fraco .

Hoje deverá aquecer um pouco mais, mas felizmente sem os extremos insalubres das regiões mais interiores


----------



## cookie (13 Jul 2017 às 09:50)

Finalmente o dia adivinha-se quente com 21º há pouco e vento fraco com a HR em 81%. De facto, o chão húmido nas zonas de sombra deixa perceber a elevada humidade noturna.
Resta esperar para ver se a nortada faz das suas da parte da tarde.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jul 2017 às 10:50)

Bom dia.
Tenho andado afastado nos últimos dias por motivos de saúde.
Os próximos dias prometem ser muito quentes, neste momento sigo com *29º*


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2017 às 11:03)

Meteofan disse:


> Bom dia.
> Tenho andado afastado nos últimos dias por motivos de saúde.
> Os próximos dias prometem ser muito quentes, neste momento sigo com *29º*


As melhoras meteofan!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 11:08)

Meteofan disse:


> Bom dia.
> Tenho andado afastado nos últimos dias por motivos de saúde.
> Os próximos dias prometem ser muito quentes, neste momento sigo com *29º*



As melhoras meotofan! Força meotofan ! Ainda vais assistir a muitos eventos !


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jul 2017 às 20:44)

joselamego disse:


> As melhoras meteofan!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> As melhoras meotofan! Força meotofan ! Ainda vais assistir a muitos eventos !



Felizmente não é nada de grave  Apenas deixei as mediações antidepressivas na passada quinta-feira e como talvez saibam estas medicações são difíceis de largar e estou a ter sintomas, como se o corpo estivesse a pedir para voltar a tomar! Felizmente hoje já estou melhor e a partir de agora é sempre a melhorar.

Hoje foi um dia de calor sim, mas nada de extremos. A máxima ficou-se pelos 32,2º 
Amanhã e depois no fim de semana o vento talvez rode para leste e se assim for a temperatura terá tendência a subir para valores a rondar os 35º


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2017 às 21:40)

Boas, 

por aqui máxima de *26.8 ºc* .

Neste momento bom fresco com 20.1 ºc e 82 % de HR.


----------



## cookie (14 Jul 2017 às 09:37)

Bem e ontem a nortada lá fez das suas... Os miúdos continuam sem tirar a t-shirt na praia e sem ir à água. O país na estorreira total e por aqui é isto... Desculpem o desabafo mas é o mês de praia da escola  hoje temos nevoeiro na linha da costa e vento fraco. Para já 19 graus, 86% HR e 1022 PA.
Resta saber se vai ser como antigamente "manhã de nevoeiro, tarde de soalheiro"  

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jul 2017 às 13:50)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui mais um dia de calor, sigo com 30,9º neste momento, com vento fraco de noroeste. Penso que a temperatura poderá ir aos 33\34º hoje
O fim-de-semana com o vento de leste vai certamente fazer subir a temperatura por aqui...


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jul 2017 às 15:49)

Está calor, sigo neste momento com *32,7º* por aqui, máxima até ao momento.


----------



## cookie (14 Jul 2017 às 21:18)

Hoje finalmente algum calor com 27 graus pelas 15:00.  Fico contente por amanhã aquecer mais um pouco. Até que enfim!!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jul 2017 às 22:00)

Boa noite.
A noite segue relativamente quente, neste momento estão* 23,1º*
Depois de uma semana a deixar a medicação antidepressiva finalmente estou-me a sentir melhor mas hoje tenho outro problema, uma infeção urinária 
E apanhei um susto no hospital de Guimarães trocaram a análise da urina e disseram-me que tinha diabetes, enfim, incompetência...

Voltanto ao tópico: Amanhã e domingo serão dois dias com vento de lese e portanto espero temperaturas superiores a 35º na minha zona.
A ver vamos.
Hoje a máxima ficou-se pelos *32,7º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2017 às 09:52)

Bom dia.
Por aqui mínima quase tropical com *19,8º*
Por agora com vento de leste e temperatura atual em subida rápida, com *28,4º*


----------



## cookie (15 Jul 2017 às 10:14)

não faço ideia da temperatura neste momento, mas quando saí de casa para trabalhar, pelas 8h o carro marcava 20 graus. parecia haver nevoeiro nalguns pontos da costa na zona de leça, embora em Azurara a praia estivesse "limpa".

adivinha-se um dia bom para a praia, a ver vamos, pois o IPMA prevê vento fraco NW a partir das 12h... rodará a S para a noite...


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2017 às 11:10)

Bom dia.
Céu limpo e temperatura em subida, com vento de leste, neste momento sigo com *30º *


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2017 às 12:36)

Máxima de ontem ultrapassada às 12:35 com *32,9º* actuais.
Dia muito quente mesmo


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2017 às 13:22)

Tal como tinha dito nos dias anteriores hoje com o vento de leste a temperatura está muito mais elevada, neste momento já com *34,3º.*
Continua o vento de leste\sueste.
Se se mantiver assim toda a tarde poderá ser o dia mais quente do ano por aqui (até agora 36,2º)


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jul 2017 às 14:47)

Neste momento sigo com 35,3º, mas a máxima até agora é de *35,7º*
EDIT: O vento rodou para oeste, penso que a máxima já terá sido atingida.


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2017 às 16:40)

Meteofan disse:


> Boa noite.
> A noite segue relativamente quente, neste momento estão* 23,1º*
> Depois de uma semana a deixar a medicação antidepressiva finalmente estou-me a sentir melhor mas hoje tenho outro problema, uma infeção urinária
> E apanhei um susto no hospital de Guimarães trocaram a análise da urina e disseram-me que tinha diabetes, enfim, incompetência...
> ...


As melhoras meteofan!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (15 Jul 2017 às 21:05)

Quando cheguei a casa pelas 13:00 estavam 19 graus e... Nevoeiro! Que acabou por dissipar mas julgo que ontem esteve mais quente que hoje por aqui...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Jul 2017 às 23:58)

Boa noite, Por aqui por Covas a máxima atingiu 35ºC. Sigo neste momento com 26.2º e não corre uma brisa.
Demasiado quente e nem dá para arrefecer a casa durante a noite.


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2017 às 08:59)

Bom dia,
Dia de calor, ja com 25.2ºC e uma brisa de leste.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jul 2017 às 09:13)

...e na praia nevoeiro!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (16 Jul 2017 às 09:39)

Por Azurara nevoeiro, algum vento que ou é sul ou norte, não consigo perceber. 20 graus e 88% HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (16 Jul 2017 às 14:42)

Bom dia.
Por aqui por Covas mais um dia quente. A mínima foi de 20.0º C esta madrugada e sigo com 34.2º C e algum vento WSW.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2017 às 08:57)

Bom dia, 

16.8 ºc actuais, céu encoberto com alguns nevoeiros.

Chuva fraca, *0.3 mm* acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2017 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerrado por aqui, sigo com *16,7ºC *e *99%* de humidade.

Vento fraco de SSW


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2017 às 09:12)

Bom dia,
Ceu todo encoberto e vento de oeste fraco.
Tatual: 20.7º C


----------



## cookie (17 Jul 2017 às 09:49)

por azurara, tudo molhado, acredito que tenha chovido pois ainda apanhei uma morrinha... enfim... 18 graus e algum vento...


----------



## cookie (17 Jul 2017 às 22:56)

O sol descobriu e a tarde esteve bastante agradável. Agora no passeio noturno vi que o vento parou, as nuvens estão já muito perto mas a noite está ótima. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2017 às 08:07)

Bom dia,
Dia nublado e uma brisa de Oeste.
Estão 20 graus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jul 2017 às 11:39)

Bom dia,

Por aqui tempo fresco com céu nublado , neste momento estão *20ºC* e vento a sopra de SW a *18km/h* 

Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei nos últimos dias.

Sábado, 15 Julho, Serra do Pilar:




Domingo, 16 Julho, nevoeiro na Foz do Douro visto da Afurada:




Ontem, 17 Julho , vistas dos Jardins do Palácio Cristal :


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jul 2017 às 07:20)

Amanhece com chuva fraca por cá. Fresquinho e nevoeiro!
Verão como eu gosto!


----------



## jonas (19 Jul 2017 às 08:07)

Esta a chover por cá.
Fresquinho...
Tatual:18.4°C


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2017 às 08:30)

Bom dia, 

sigo com 16.8 ºc, vai chovendo certinho, *2 mm* acumulados. 

A humidade e frescura típica do nosso litoral Norte


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jul 2017 às 09:22)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro acompanhado de chuva fraca, sigo com *2mm* acumulados 

Atuais *17,3ºC *e vento fraco de *SSW*


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jul 2017 às 09:44)

Bom dia.
Por aqui céu muito nublado, algum nevoeiro e chuva fraca, com* 2,8mm* acumulados até agora.
Bastante fresco para já, com* 16,2º*


----------



## cookie (19 Jul 2017 às 15:39)

Cenário hoje de manhã com alguma chuva fraca que se intensificou pelas 11:45.





Agora descobriu o sol 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (20 Jul 2017 às 07:56)

Bom dia,
Dia de Sol com algumas nuvens baixas a dissiparem-se.
A temperatura e de 18.7°C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jul 2017 às 12:35)

Boa tarde,

Mínima fresca com *15,7ºC*

Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens, estão *20ºC *com vento a aumentar de intensidade de Noroeste.

Nota-se o mar bastante picado.


----------



## qwerl (20 Jul 2017 às 15:29)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui desde a manhã que a nortada está intensa,e a sensação térmica não é lá muito agradável...

O mar está bastante agitado e picado, pouca gente na praia, não se pode estar sem tapa vento... Amanhã a nortada deverá abrandar um pouco


----------



## cookie (20 Jul 2017 às 21:22)

Desconsolo de dia, nortada super forte 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2017 às 06:36)

Bom dia, 

Manhã fresca, mínima de *13,9ºC *

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2017 às 15:33)

Boas,

Tarde de muito sol mas com temperaturas frescas.

Atuais *19,4ºC* e vento de *NW 24km/h *com rajadas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Jul 2017 às 15:35)

Boa tarde. Noite fresca, com mínima de 9,2º
Céu pouco nublado agora, algum vento de noroeste e *22,7º*


----------



## jonas (21 Jul 2017 às 18:12)

Boa tarde,
Passei o dia no Furadouro, onde estava uma nortada intensa e mar picado.
Cheguei a Paredes e estão 23.5°C.


----------



## cookie (21 Jul 2017 às 18:28)

Dia de sol mas desagradável pela nortada intensa... Ou seja, mais do mesmo...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Jul 2017 às 18:41)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui o dia também começou fresco com mínima de *12.8 ºc* , a máxima foi de *20.6ºc* .

Neste momento 19.5ºc, Vento NW 26 Km/h e 77% HR.


----------



## martinus (21 Jul 2017 às 22:37)

jonas disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Passei o dia no Furadouro, onde estava uma borrada intensa e mar picado.
> Cheguei a Paredes e estão 23.5°C.



Uma "borrada intensa"?


----------



## jonas (22 Jul 2017 às 08:25)

martinus disse:


> Uma "borrada intensa"?


Nortada intensa, queria eu dizer.Corrigido.


----------



## cookie (22 Jul 2017 às 08:31)

jonas disse:


> ​Nortada intensa, queria eu dizer.Corrigido.


É parecido!! Estraga o dia portanto é mesmo uma "borrada intensa"  

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jul 2017 às 11:49)

Este verão vai esquisito para os nossos lados..



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (22 Jul 2017 às 13:18)

Boa tarde,

Noite fresca com mínima de *14,7ºC*

Por aqui sigo com vento fraco (que deverá acelerar durante a tarde) e céu com algumas nuvens baixas.


----------



## cookie (22 Jul 2017 às 13:35)

Terá chovido de madrugada mas de manhã já não choveu. Céu nublado com algumas abertas, sem vento e temperatura bastante agradável. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Jul 2017 às 01:32)

Na madrugada anterior choveu bem!


----------



## jonas (23 Jul 2017 às 08:12)

Bom dia,
Estou pelo Porto.O dia amanhece com céu limpo e uma brisa.
Hoje vai voltar o calor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jul 2017 às 11:13)

Bom dia,

A reportar da Praia de Valadares, em VNGaia. Manhã de vento fraco, neste momento já com Nortada instalada e a aumentar de intensidade.

Temperatura a rondar os *19ºC*

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei sexta-feira por volta das 9h, na mesma praia ( com filtro Lee 10stops) :


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jul 2017 às 19:56)

Boas,

Máxima de *24,7ºC*. Agora com *19,8ºC* e nuvens a correr a grande velocidade junto ao litoral, nortada moderada a forte.

Mais algumas fotos de Sexta-feira, na zona da antiga seca do bacalhau em Gaia :


----------



## qwerl (23 Jul 2017 às 23:50)

Boa noite,

Mínima fresca de *13,6ºC*. À custa da nortada as noites por aqui têm sido bastante frescas.

O dia foi de céu limpo (nuvens junto à faixa costeira) e nortada intensa...

Neste momento o vento é praticamente nulo e a temperatura vai descendo, estão *17,6ºC*


----------



## jonas (24 Jul 2017 às 14:13)

Boas,Estou a sair de Paredes para ir passar uns dias a Mira.Despeço-me da minha  terra com 32°C, e vento de NO.


----------



## cookie (24 Jul 2017 às 21:17)

Novamente dia de intensa nortada... Que ainda se mantém...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jul 2017 às 11:49)

Bom dia,

Junto às praias temperatura ronda os 20ºC e sopra nortada moderada, torna ambiente desagradável.

Lá para cima, a estação regista *26,5ºC *e *47% *de humidade


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jul 2017 às 15:33)

Lol a 15 km em linha reta das praias registo 33°c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2017 às 17:42)

Boa tarde, 

mais quente hoje e com a nortada bem mais fraca, mínima de *16.8ºc* e máxima de *27.1 ºc *. 

Neste momento 25.5ºc , vento NW 12 km/h  e 59% de HR.


----------



## cookie (25 Jul 2017 às 21:25)

Saí da senhora da hora com 27 graus e vento fraco para chegar a Vila do Conde com 24 graus e nortada forte... Mas hoje esteve um pouco mais quente sim.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (28 Jul 2017 às 09:46)

Ontem ao falar com meus pais residentes em Vila Praia de Ancora ao final do dia, de referir que estava a chover e bem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jul 2017 às 15:12)

Boa tarde,

Belo dia de praia até ao momento, temperatura a rondar os 22ºC e vento fraco de NW.

Visíveis algumas nuvens com virga para norte.


----------



## cookie (29 Jul 2017 às 18:39)

A reportar de trás os montes... Máxima de hoje 36,6 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Jul 2017 às 14:32)

Boas tardes, 
A reportar de Gondomar 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Temperatura atual de 24,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (31 Jul 2017 às 18:50)

Ontem saí de Mirandela com 24 graus às 22:00. Cheguei a Azurara quase 2h depois com 17 graus. Hoje tive a sensação que o dia foi refrescando... A manhã foi agradável mas pela hora de almoço não estava assim tão agradável... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jul 2017 às 23:38)

Boa noite.

No final do mês de julho eis que regresso ao vosso convívio. E espero que seja agora mais frequente.
Depois de umas merecidas férias pelo temperado reino algarvio, tenho o prazer de me refrescar com a frescura natural da nossa terra.
Tivemos neste último dia do mês céu por vezes muito nublado, com abertas. Mas fresco...

*Tmín: 13,1ºC
Tmáx: 23,5ºC*​
Hoje ainda fui dar uma volta pelo nosso Gerês, a banhos nas águas frias do rio Arado, nas mágicas lagoas que por ali existem. Fantásticas mesmo!
Ainda que com sol envergonhado, lá nadei numa delas, nova para mim, e a mais fantástica que por lá conheço até ao momento. mas há mais para conhecer...










Esta última tem um autêntico buraco subaquático, cuja profundidade deverá rondar os 12 a 15 metros. Consegue criar algum  "temor" ao nadar em cima dele com óculos de mergulho. Nas outras ainda me "atrevo" a mergulhar, nesta não. Só de garrafa...




P.S.: desculpem o tamanho das imagens.


----------



## joselamego (1 Ago 2017 às 00:04)

Boas,
Máxima de 24,4°C
Mínima de 13°C
Atual de 15°C
Pressão a 1015 hPa
64% Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------

